# Problem with factory armrest iPod dock in 2008 R32 and 2nd gen nano



## jwbekens (Sep 29, 2005)

I was just given a 2nd gen Nano, but it won't play thru the factory dock. When I bought the car more a year ago, I tried a friend's 5th gen nano, and it worked fine. In the fall, I updated the MFD2 firmware to version 50. Now, the head unit doesn't recognize the ipod. I have tried pushing the CD button twice, and the dock/ipod just isn't recognized. I only see "no disc" with the "Int CD player." I have the latest firmware on the Nano, and it plays thru the Aux input on the CD screen just fine. Resetting the nano made no difference.
1. Is the dock broken and in need of replacement? I have read on the vortex that this happens, but I have only used it once prior to this.
2. It is because the head unit software was updated?
3. Can I just (gently) yank up on the armrest dock insert and check the connection underneath?
Just curious if you experts have advice before I take it to the dealer. I will try a neighbor's ipod tomorrow, but the manual says the dock will work with 2nd gen nanos. Any aftermarket options will be considered, but it seems that the MFD2 is limited even with the aftermarket. 
Thanks for any advice!


----------



## jwbekens (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: Problem with factory armrest iPod dock in 2008 R32 and 2nd gen nano (jwbekens)*

Took the R in to the dealer after checking other iPods in the armrest dock. When I made the appointment they told me there was an iPod dock in parts in case that was the problem. They sold it the day before my appointment. Well, the dock is busted. Not sure if it is the dock in the armrest with the problem or the harness/wire from the head unit to the armrest. Tech was gonna switch it out with a dock from a GTI on the lot, but the regional VW manager was there, and they didn't want to fool with cars on the lot. So a dock is on order. Will update what part of it was nonfunctional after replacement.


----------



## jwbekens (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: Problem with factory armrest iPod dock in 2008 R32 and 2nd gen nano (jwbekens)*

The iPod dock itself (in the armrest) was bad. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif Wiring and harness to MFD2 headunit were fine. The new dock works as it should. Invoice to VW for the new dock and installation was $499. Took 10 minutes to walk over to Parts and then pull out the old one, connect the harness to the dock, and snap in the new one. Good thing for warranties. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Can't tell you why the dock stopped working.


----------

